# Sedona with kids?



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 14, 2017)

Is Sedona a kid-friendly destination? Our kids are 8 and 11. We're looking for a new place to go for Spring Break. We loved San Antonio this past spring break and we're looking for an area that would be similarly engaging for the kids. We come from FL so heat doesn't put us off. Our spring break is in April. Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2017)

I've never been there with kids but I would think they could find plenty to do, especially if they like being outside and being active.  There is lots of hiking in the area.  Slide Rock is fun.  A side trip to the old mining town of Jerome is something they might enjoy.  I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 14, 2017)

Our family is getting together in Sedona this fall. The six grandkids are 2 to 11, and there is plenty to do to keep them happy and busy. I think hiking through red rock country is THE highlight - it is just too beautiful for words. We have a contest to see who can take the best photo - which I'll blow up and frame. I'm sure that wandering through the many fine art galleries in town will give them some photography insight and inspiration. There are ancient cliff dwellings to explore at Montezuma's Castle, Honanki, Palatki, Tuzigoot, Walnut Canyon, Wupatki... Your kids would probably love going on a backcountry Jeep tour. Jerome is a fun outing for an afternoon. If you have the time, there are interesting places up north - Meteor Crater (fascinating BIG meteorite impact crater) and Sunset Crater Volcano National Monument.

Also, don't count on April being hot in Sedona. Normal temps should be in the 70's in the day, but nights could be in the 40's. Perfect weather for hiking, but not swimming in the river!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2017)

We took our grandkids there when they were about 9-10. We did Pink Jeeps and it was a hit. Hiking worked, they liked swimming at the resort. We found an astronomy prof from Flagstaff who does 'star parties'. He brings several telescopes and gives a 'guided tour' of the galaxy. The kids still talk about it several years later.

Jim


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 14, 2017)

I agree with the comments offered so far. Yes, I definitely think Sedona is a great spot for a trip with kids. In particular, I'd recommend Pink Jeep Tours. The "Wrangler Roundup Tour" might be something they'd particularly enjoy, as the tour takes you to see the Red Rocks and then you transfer to horses for part of the tour as well. The "Broken Arrow Tour" is also highly recommended. Here's a link to Pink Jeep Tours for more information. 

The Grand Canyon is less than 2 hours away by car, so a day trip there also offers plenty for your kids to do and enjoy.

If the kids want theme parks and video games, Sedona is not the place. But if they enjoy hiking, biking, horseback riding, Jeep tours, and beautiful scenery, Sedona is a great choice!


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 14, 2017)

Took our kids there about 25 years ago.  Slide rock was fun for a short time, hiking again was fine for a short time.  We made some longer drives to find things to do or the kids were totally bored and would have drove us crazy.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2017)

In addition to the wonderful suggestions, where are you staying.  Sedona Summit has lots of kids activities at the clubhouse and nice pools/hot tubs, Hyatt Pinon Pointe also.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 14, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> In addition to the wonderful suggestions, where are you staying.  Sedona Summit has lots of kids activities at the clubhouse and nice pools/hot tubs, Hyatt Pinon Pointe also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We're wide open to suggestions on where to stay! We don't know the area at all. Lots of kids' activities sounds great. I'm a little scared off by highs of 70's and lows of 40's though...that is pretty cool compared to what we are used to. Our youngest hates the cold with a passion so it might be a miserable time if it's suddenly in the 50's or something lol.

If we went around Memorial Day instead could we expect warmer weather? Slide Rock sounds fun, but not if it's only 70 out.  

Both of my kids have been riding horses since they were toddlers so they would gladly do a horseback tour.


----------



## lizap (Jul 14, 2017)

I can think of other places that are much more kid friendly than Sedona.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2017)

lizap said:


> I can think of other places that are much more kid friendly than Sedona.


Maybe so, but the OP was asking about Sedona.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 14, 2017)

We went in the summer---late June/early July. Warm, but dry enough that it was not uncomfortable. Slide rock park was closed due to some earlier fires that created dangerous conditions for potential mudslides, etc. But, we did a number of great hikes, and the scenery is marvelous. We did spend one night at one of the Grand Canyon south rim lodges so that we could get a sunset and a sunrise in the canyon. We just brought one day's worth of clothes and left everything else back at the condo. My kids were a little older than yours are, but not by much.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 14, 2017)

We always took our son with us wherever we went on vacation, including Alaska. There are always tons of things for kids to do and see. That includes Sedona. Traveling is educational and fun for kids.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 14, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We're wide open to suggestions on where to stay! We don't know the area at all. Lots of kids' activities sounds great. I'm a little scared off by highs of 70's and lows of 40's though...that is pretty cool compared to what we are used to. Our youngest hates the cold with a passion so it might be a miserable time if it's suddenly in the 50's or something lol.
> 
> If we went around Memorial Day instead could we expect warmer weather? Slide Rock sounds fun, but not if it's only 70 out.
> 
> Both of my kids have been riding horses since they were toddlers so they would gladly do a horseback tour.


Yes, temps would definitely be warmer during Memorial Day. Here is a link with average temps by month--high and low.

I have never been to Sedona Summit, but can highly recommend renting at Hyatt Pinon Pointe. We own there, and love it. They do a great job with kids activities in a very large and well-appointed clubhouse that has a pool table, very large flat screen TV, and tables for activities director-led games and crafts which they do daily. They have a nice pool right next to the clubhouse and BBQ grills nearby so that you can actually eat your lunch or dinner in the clubhouse if you want to.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 15, 2017)

We took our son with us to Sedona last year. He was 6 at the time. He was fine. I wouldn't plan Sedona FOR kids - it's worth noting that the average age of residents is senior citizen age. But there are things kids will enjoy.

We researched the area to find things he would like. At the time, that included a skate park for skateboarding and scootering. They have a really nice one, well it's just got such fantastic views. He didn't want to hike so I did that alone and he stayed with my husband in the timeshare playing video games. We went swimming a few times, played mini golf, and went shopping. We drove a few places and he liked seeing early civilization ruins and doing very short nature walks. And we did board games and family movie night. If he had been older I would have taken him in a hot air balloon or helicopter tour. One thing he really loved was when we drove slowly and carefully at dusk around neighborhood outskirts looking for wild animals. We saw some pretty cool animals doing that. And of course on the drive there we stopped to see The Grand Canyon. 

For us, the trip was mostly about relaxation and natural beauty. So just hanging around the resort most of the time was fine for the whole family.


----------



## blr666 (Jul 15, 2017)

We did the Pink Jeep tour and our boys loved it.  We also drove to Grand Canyon. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Jul 15, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Maybe so, but the OP was asking about Sedona.



Luanne, my point was we don't find Sedona particularly kid-friendly. With that being said, I'm sure there are things there, as others have noted, that will appeal to kids.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 15, 2017)

8 and 11 are not toddlers. They will enjoy all the area has to offer. Our son was 9 when we went to Alaska. He is an only child and the trip did include other families with kids so he had playmates for the times we were not sightseeing or doing other activities, like rafting or train rides or hiking or boating. Your kids have each other. 

If you want- try to drive out to Flagstaff and also to the Grand Canyon and The Petrified Forest. Montezuma is interesting and the Pink Jeep tours are good. 

There's always the pools when things get too hot. The resorts have things for them to do. Then, there's always a movie.

I wouldn't give it a second thought. Have fun!


----------



## mdurette (Jul 15, 2017)

We did Sedona with our 11 year old this past April, Easter week.   GO FOR IT!   We all had a good time.  The trip was part of my mission to show the family there is more to US than Orlando -I'm pretty sure you may know the desire!

Weather:  I too was concerned that it would not be as warm as we desired, but it was absolutely fine.  I'm not sure if it is the elevation or not, but the sun is HOT and we were in shorts and tshirts by day and just threw on a sweatshirt at night.

Kids Activities:   Jeep tour (the rougher probably the better for kids), Grand Canyon day trip (we did a tour from Sedona), Out of Africa Wildlife Park (just a visit, probably ok and it was very hot that day to walk around - but we splurged on a VIP tour that as excellent), Horseback riding at Dead Horse park, renting dune buggy type vehicles to explore off road trails.

My DD gave a thumbs down to trolley tours - they were a bit boring for me too, but gave me a good lay of the land for our own excursions.

Place to stay:   We did an exchange via II into Hyatt Pinion Pointe.   I would highly recommend for two reasons.   The resort itself is impeccable - the location is right in the heart of downtown.   All tours left from the area.   We didn't even use the car the first few days.

As for comparison to San Antonio, we stayed at the Hyatt there also.   DD had a better time in SA, but mainly due to the resort (not the area).  Can't beat the slides and lazy river there and we also did SeaWorld, underground caverns and a drive through animal park.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 15, 2017)

If you haven't stumbled across this thread yet, check it out.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sedona-area-things-to-do-and-grand-canyon.253500/


----------



## ottawasquaw (Jul 16, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Is Sedona a kid-friendly destination? Our kids are 8 and 11. We're looking for a new place to go for Spring Break. We loved San Antonio this past spring break and we're looking for an area that would be similarly engaging for the kids. We come from FL so heat doesn't put us off. Our spring break is in April. Thanks!


I guess the better question is, what sort of experience are you hoping to give your children? Even Phoenix or Scottsdale where there are many TS can be a nice family vacation. It will be warmer here in the valley in April than the higher elevation of Sedona. Any time of year, you should count on a 30 degree temperature swing in AZ between night and day. In Sedona, in the spring, you will feel it cool off as soon as the sun drops. In the summer, the coolest part of the day is the mornings.
Learning about ancient civilizations and Native Americans are good reasons to visit. Opportunities abound nearly everywhere. AZ is home to 30 or so different tribes. If you fly into Phoenix, the Heard Museum is wonderful for seeing the differences between tribes. The Musical Instrument Museum on the far northside of Phoenix is also a great stop.
If you go to Sedona in April, the water temps in the creeks will likely be too chilly. Memorial Day would be packed but warm enough to enjoy the water. In Cottonwood, near Dead Horse ranch is a terrific western cowboy dinner musical. A little further west in Clarkdale is a wonderful train ride. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## anniemac (Jul 16, 2017)

We had a great time touring the area - hiking was great, jeep rides were fun, Jermone was a nice afternoon.   I would also recommend considering a trip on an historic train - Verde Canyon Railroad if the kids like trains or kayaking on an escorted tour down the Verde River.   I think that both the railway and kayak company we went with were in neighboring Clarkdale.


----------



## liquidmas (Jul 17, 2017)

We took a family vacation to Sedona two years ago with our two boys ages 11 and 9 at the time. Best vacation we ever had. There is so much natural outdoor activities to do in the area. Many National parks and monuments to learn about Indian culture and their cliff dwellings. We viewed Indian archeological sites from 400 years ago. Flagstaff offers the mile long Lava tube, a mile long underground hike and National Forest. Jerico is an old mining town. The switchback drive from Sedona to Flagstaff is a sight to see. I drove it daily just to view the natural beauty of the mountains. A day trip to the painted dessert will be worth the drive. It is another National Park that hosts some spectacular sights. The county Park has some amazing sights and hiking. There are so many hiking trails in Sedona for all levels.Check out Tripadvisor things to do in Sedona and see the exact names and addresses of the places. My kids only used electronics on the long car rides other than that they were outside enjoying nature.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 17, 2017)

liquidmas said:


> We took a family vacation to Sedona two years ago with our two boys ages 11 and 9 at the time. Best vacation we ever had. There is so much natural outdoor activities to do in the area. Many National parks and monuments to learn about Indian culture and their cliff dwellings. We viewed Indian archeological sites from 400 years ago. Flagstaff offers the mile long Lava tube, a mile long underground hike and National Forest. Jerico is an old mining town. The switchback drive from Sedona to Flagstaff is a sight to see. I drove it daily just to view the natural beauty of the mountains. A day trip to the painted dessert will be worth the drive. It is another National Park that hosts some spectacular sights. The county Park has some amazing sights and hiking. There are so many hiking trails in Sedona for all levels.Check out Tripadvisor things to do in Sedona and see the exact names and addresses of the places. My kids only used electronics on the long car rides other than that they were outside enjoying nature.




Yes- the Painted Desert and Blue Mesas are seen within the Petrified Forest National Park.


----------



## jjluhman (Jul 26, 2017)

mdurette said:


> We did Sedona with our 11 year old this past April, Easter week.   GO FOR IT!   We all had a good time.  The trip was part of my mission to show the family there is more to US than Orlando -I'm pretty sure you may know the desire!
> 
> Weather:  I too was concerned that it would not be as warm as we desired, but it was absolutely fine.  I'm not sure if it is the elevation or not, but the sun is HOT and we were in shorts and tshirts by day and just threw on a sweatshirt at night.
> 
> ...




mdurette - what did you use to trade into the Hyatt.  How far in advance did you get the match?  I have that among other resorts in my OGS for Easter 2018.  Thank you!


----------



## mdurette (Jul 26, 2017)

jjluhman said:


> mdurette - what did you use to trade into the Hyatt.  How far in advance did you get the match?  I have that among other resorts in my OGS for Easter 2018.  Thank you!



I can't remember when I put in the OGS - but it matched on 10/25/16.  I used a July 4th 2BR Williamsburg gold crown.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 26, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Is Sedona a kid-friendly destination? Our kids are 8 and 11. We're looking for a new place to go for Spring Break. We loved San Antonio this past spring break and we're looking for an area that would be similarly engaging for the kids. We come from FL so heat doesn't put us off. Our spring break is in April. Thanks!



We just returned from Sedona and while you've been given some good advice already, it might help if you told us a bit more about what your kids do (and don't) enjoy.  Downtown Sedona is packed with trinket shops and restaurants - if you're likely to spend a bit of time there, I suspect your kids will be quickly restless.  On the other hand, if you family likes hiking, you can really have a great time in Sedona with all the hiking options.  The Grand Canyon is cool but will 8 and 11 year olds really appreciate it?  How will you feel if you spend the time to get to the Grand Canyon and your kids view it and pretty much have a Griswold moment?  

I am glad we went to Sedona to see it (as I'll pretty much go anyplace - once) but there really is a sameness to the place that engulfs you after a day or two.  All the red rocks are fascinating, and the shapes do require a bit of imagination investment but after awhile it does run together and every rock begins to take on the sameness.  Please don't misunderstand, Sedona is worth visiting but a week there be more than needed - depending on what your kids enjoy.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 27, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> We just returned from Sedona and while you've been given some good advice already, it might help if you told us a bit more about what your kids do (and don't) enjoy.  Downtown Sedona is packed with trinket shops and restaurants - if you're likely to spend a bit of time there, I suspect your kids will be quickly restless.  On the other hand, if you family likes hiking, you can really have a great time in Sedona with all the hiking options.  *The Grand Canyon is cool but will 8 and 11 year olds really appreciate it?  How will you feel if you spend the time to get to the Grand Canyon and your kids view it and pretty much have a Griswold moment?  *
> 
> I am glad we went to Sedona to see it (as I'll pretty much go anyplace - once) but there really is a sameness to the place that engulfs you after a day or two.  All the red rocks are fascinating, and the shapes do require a bit of imagination investment but after awhile it does run together and every rock begins to take on the sameness.  Please don't misunderstand, Sedona is worth visiting but a week there be more than needed - depending on what your kids enjoy.



That's pretty much why we haven't done the Grand Canyon yet...it's a long flight for my kids to have a Griswold moment lol. We aren't really hikers, and my youngest is, well, young. She isn't going to last long on hikes through the Grand Canyon or anything. The more we look into it, the more we think Sedona probably isn't the best place for spring break. We may instead do Vegas and do the Grand Canyon from there for a daytrip or an overnight if that's possible.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2017)

I have to disagree with bbodb1. We were there with our son when he was young and the week flew by. There is a lot to see; a lot to do. We are not big on hiking or the heat, but we did go on one small and easy and quick early morning hike in the red rocks and our son, loved it. He liked Montezuma. We all loved the Grand Canyon and the Petrified Forest National Park. The crater in Flagstaff.  Everything. Had down time in the resort pool. It's only a week- not a month.


----------

